# كنز الملتقى للجامعات والمعاهد والكليات.....



## cadmax4 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

كنز الماتقى للجامعات والمعاهد والكليات
على درب اخواني عاشق حب رسول الله و عاشـ الجنة ـق نواصل المشوار بمشاريع منجزة مميزة
نبدأ باسم الله هذه السلسلة الجديدة للجامعات والمعاهد والكليات....و المدارس .لتكون مرجعا لجميع الاعضاء في الرجوع اليه ليجدوا فيه كل ما يريدون ... نسألكم المشاركة واثراء هذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام... فبكم ومعكم ويدا بيد لنبدأ هذا العمل سائلين الله السداد والرشاد وندعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم ...

Bryant University
George E. Bello Center for Information and Technology
Smithfield, RI 2003 Completed

At Bryant College, the planning of the new George E. Bello Center for Information and Technology resulted in the creation of a new campus quadrangle displacing vehicular drives and parking. The master plan introduced a formal quadrangle creating a new sense of place and identity for the school. The Bello Center frames the quadrangle and provides a new focal point for campus life.


----------



## cadmax4 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

Buffalo State College
Burchfield-Penney Art Center
Buffalo, NY 2008 Construction

The primary design intent was to create a powerful image statement oriented toward Elmwood Avenue and Rockwell Road, and to provide a combination of new exhibition, office and service space for the Burchfield-Penney Art Center. The building is divided into front of the house activities and service/support functions, clearly defining the public and private realms. The building is clad in zinc, limestone and granite.


----------



## cadmax4 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

Cleveland State University
Student Center
Cleveland, OH 2009 In design

The new, 120,000 sf student center at Cleveland State University (CSU) will enhance its campus image and create an open connection with the city while offering a wide range of services to students and faculty. Fronting on the main thoroughfare to downtown Cleveland, the center will become the campus’s public gateway and begin the second phase of CSU’s master plan to integrate the campus with the bustling avenue.


----------



## cadmax4 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

Cornell University
College of Agriculture and Life Sciences
Ithaca, NY 1992 Completed

The new building responds to the existing Agriculture Quad by reinforcing the adjacent four-story buildings both in terms of scale and materials as well as by completing the exterior space, rendering it as an “outdoor room.” The building straddles the dividing line where Cornell’s state campus meets its endowed campus. It redefines Bailey Plaza as an urban space and the quadrangle as an enclosed outdoor room.


----------



## cadmax4 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

Cornell University
Computer Science Theory Center
Ithaca, NY 1990 Completed

The 211,000-square-foot seven-story building is organized into two formal building elements: an elongated office wing and a large cylindrical research facility containing high-tech computer rooms and column free laboratories. Located at the intersection of these two forms are the entrance and service core, including meeting rooms and a reception area for the supercomputing department.


----------



## cadmax4 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

Cornell University
Basketball Arena and Fieldhouse 
Ithaca, NY 1989 Completed

The building forms the southern edge of Cornell’s varsity practice fields. It comprises two major volumes: a basketball arena with three regulation NCAA courts and roll-out seating for 5,000 spectators, and the field house-cage. Whereas most of Cornell’s athletic buildings are fieldstone with limestone trim, this building is constructed of ground face concrete block, white porcelain panels, and pre-cast concrete


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود محترم من عضو محترم
مع رجاء ذكر المرجع ليكون الموضوع علمي بحت
مع خالص تقديري
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## ناصرالسالم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير
وجعله في موزين اعمالك يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ناصرالسالم و شكرا على مرورك الكريم
اما اخي الحبيب احمد حسني رضوان فمرورك شرف لنا و جزاك الله الف خير
اما بالنسبة لي المرجع ليكون الموضوع علمي بحت فهو لهذه المشاريع المنجزة من طرف مكتب دراسات امريكي ومعضم انجازاته في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 
gwathmey-siegel
http://www.gwathmey-siegel.com/index.html

ولكم المزيد

Dartmouth College
John W. Berry Sports Center
Hanover, NH 1987 Completed

The John W. Berry Sports Center, the new athletic facilities building at Dartmouth College, is located within a traditional brick and stone Ivy League Campus, adjacent to athletic fields, tennis courts and residential streets. It is linked to the historic Alumni Gymnasium, which was also renovated. The renovation included the pool, gymnasium, running tracks, crew rowing tanks, lockers and staff offices.


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel
Ferris State University
FSU Library for Information, Technology and Education (FLITE)
Big Rapids, MI 2001 Completed

FLITE is a 175,000-square-foot, high-tech facility that combines a print library and digital information library with a technological learning center. As the central focus of the campus, it acts as a social and intellectual commons, a cultural space for Ferris State University and the larger community. The building provides an architectural and symbolic presence to a campus of undistinguished post war buildings.


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel 

Lawrence Technological University
University Technology and Learning Complex
Southfield, MI 2001 Completed

The University Technology and Learning Complex, the largest academic building the University has ever constructed, provides state-of-the-art learning facilities and a dramatic new monumental “front door” for the 115-acre campus. The new building serves all of Lawrence Technical University’s programs in technology, communications, management, design and the fine arts.


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel 

Middlebury College
Middlebury College Library
Middlebury, VT 2004 Completed

The new Middlebury College Library, conceived as the first step to fulfilling the College’s master plan, is a state-of-the-art research and learning facility, combining a traditional print collection with the latest communications technology. Located on the eastern edge of the Front Quad, the facility also establishes a new campus center and enhances the existing relationship between both the College and the Town.


----------



## سبع الليل (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

والله مباني تفتح النفس كأن الدراسة سيكون لها طعم آخر في هذه المنشئآت الجميلة 

تسلم يامبدعنا*

:28:


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي سبع الليل على مرورك واتمنى لك ان تحصل على الافادة

gwathmey-siegel

Nanyang Polytechnic
Singapore, Republic of Singapore 1999 Completed

This 2.5 million-square-foot university, situated on a 75-acre site, provides space for the Polytechnic administration and four academic Schools: Engineering, Health Sciences, Business Management, and Information Technology.







​
[url=http://www.imagehotel.net/?from=tsfzun2wzz.jpg]



[/url]



















​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

New Jersey Institute of Technology
Campus Center, Academic Building
Newark, NJ 2004 Completed

The NJIT Campus Center and Academic Building create an intervention into the existing University fabric, uniting the Campus Green with the eastern edge of campus. A third floor pedestrian bridge connects the two buildings physically and creates a visual terminus for a pedestrian street. It also links the Academic Building with both a new roof terrace and a new exterior stair leading to the Campus Green. 



























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

Oberlin College
Stevenson Dining Hall
Oberlin, OH 1990 Completed

To reinforce the intimate scale of the Oberlin campus, Stevenson Hall is organized to support the residential-house model of the college. 























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

State University of New York at Albany
Administration and Admissions Building
Albany, NY 2006 Completed

The new building is a unique campus element, a pavilion placed within a tree-lined outdoor room. It is located off-center, as a counterbalance to the campus' signature carillon. Its square plan is twisted off of the rectangular order of the campus buildings to address the arrival of visitors as they approach along the roadway. It is a discrete sculptural object in the formal, landscaped foreground. 























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

State University of New York at Buffalo
Center for the Arts
Amherst, NY 1994 Completed

The Center for the Arts is situated on the primary open site at the State University of New York at Buffalo. Located at the end of the cross-axis of the campus and overlooking Lake LaSalle, the building redefines the university's Coventry Circle entrance as a major plaza for both athletic and performing arts events. 



















​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

State University of New York at Oneonta
Gymnasium / Fieldhouse
Oneonta, NY 1999 Completed

The facility’s main focus is a basketball arena seating to provide up to 4,500 seats for activities such as concerts, convocations, lectures and other performances. Additional functions include two recreational racquetball courts, a dance studio, a weight training and fitness center, administrative offices, a multipurpose classroom, concession/ ticket office and locker rooms with support spaces. 



























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

State University of New York at Syracuse
Institute for Human Performance, Rehabilitation and Biomedical Research
Syracuse, NY 1999 Completed

This facility for education research and patient care is a four-story structure accommodating a 19,000-square-foot gymnasium, a 75 foot long medical research swimming pool, a full-service orthopedic treatment center and 100 state of the art flexible lab modules. The building is divided into three parallel laboratory wings joined by two skylighted atriums. 































​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

The City University of New York
Eugenio Maria de Hostos Community College / East Academic Complex
Bronx, NY 1994 Completed

This multi-purpose building for a community college in the Bronx represents a composite program located in a dense urban context. 























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

The City University of New York
The Graduate Center
New York, NY 1999 Completed

The Graduate Center is on twelve levels of the neo-classical landmark B. Altman's Department Store Building. It includes the restoration of historic interior building elements, structural modifications and a technological infrastructure replacement. Public areas on the lower levels include an auditorium, recital hall, black box theater, TV studio, art gallery, bookstore/coffee bar, and conference center. 



























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

University of Cincinnati
Tangeman University Center
Cincinnati, OH 2004 Completed

The new student center for the University of Cincinnati is part of a building program to develop its central campus. It reflects the university's commitment to enrich students' educational experience by providing a focal point for campus social life. The university wanted to maintain a continuity of image with the existing campus, expand the number and size of facilities and bring natural light into the building's interior. 























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

University of Iowa
Levitt Center for University Advancement
Iowa City, IA 1998 Completed

The Levitt Center for University Advancement is an asymmetrical assemblage of geometric forms. The building is clad in Indiana limestone and articulates a hierarchical sequence of public gathering spaces and private work areas. The design solution responds to the client’s request that the building’s public assembly spaces be situated on the top floor, with views of the river and surrounding campus. 



















​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

University of Washington
Henry Art Gallery
Seattle, WA 1997 Completed

The contextual challenges posed by the renovation of and addition to the Henry Art Gallery not only afforded the opportunity to recast the 1926 Carl F. Gould building, a 10,000 square foot, two-story masonry structure, as the primary element of the west campus entry to the University of Washington, but in fact propelled the design and helped to define the program



























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

gwathmey-siegel

Yale University
School of Art and Architecture Renovation / History of Art Building and Arts Library
New Haven, CT 2008 Construction

Yale University’s Rudolph Building – formerly known as the Art and Architecture Building – was designed in 1963 by the modern master and then chair of the School of Architecture, Paul Rudolph. It is considered one of his most important works and is now receiving a complete renovation and addition that will restore the structure to its original 1963 intention and provide space for the History of Art department.























​


----------



## cadmax4 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
كما نسألكم المشاركة واثراء هذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام... فبكم ومعكم ويدا بيد لنكمل هذا العمل سائلين الله السداد والرشاد وندعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم ..

مع خالص التحيات و التقدير ... و رمضان مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع


----------



## بنت النيل (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع وموضوع اكثر من مميز 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم لو كوربوزييه واختي الكريمة بنت النيل على مروركم واتمنى لكم ان تحصلوا على الافادة

Diller Scofidio + Renfro

INSTUTUTE OF CONTEMPORARY ART
Boston, MA - 2006
The new Boston Institute of Contemporary Art is located on the harbor at Fan Pier in south Boston. The 62,000 square foot building includes 18,000 square feet of galleries, a performing arts theater, a restaurant, a bookstore, education/workshop facilities, and administrative offices. The building design negotiates between two competing objectives: to perform as a dynamic civic building filled with public and social activities, and as a controlled, contemplative atmosphere for individuals interacting with contemporary art. The "public" building is built from the ground up; the "intimate" building, from the sky down.
The Boston Harborwalk borders the north and west edges of the ICA site. This surface is metaphorically extended into the new building as a pliable wrapper that defines the building’s major public spaces. It folds up from the walkway into a "grandstand" facing the water, it continues through the skin of the building to form a stage, then turns up to form the theater seating, then seamlessly envelopes the theater space, ultimately, slipping out through the skin to produce the ceiling of the exterior public "room." Above the wrapper sits the "gallery box": a large exhibition space on one level that dramatically cantilevers over the Harborwalk toward the water.



















​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

paul-andreu

1 Centre des Arts Orientaux
Ensemble de salles de spectacle Shanghaï, Chine, 2000 Mise en service : 2003

2 Centre des sciences de Guangdong
Cité des sciences, Canton Concours Chine, 2003

3 Centre des sciences et des arts culturels de Suzhu
Complexe des sciences et des arts culturels, théâtre, commerces Concours Chine, 2003

4 Nouvelle bibliothèque de Canton
Concours Chine, 2005















​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Toshiko Mori Architect

Location Syracuse, NY
Owner Syracuse University
Program Offices and Materials Testing Laboratories
Size 10,000 sqf



​
Location Syracuse, NY
Owner Syracuse Center of Excellence
Program Offices, Classrooms and Materials Testing Laboratories
Size 80,000 sqf.

The building’s proposed form and landscape are intended as a green urban intervention which will serve as an anchor to the connective corridor between downtown Syracuse and Syracuse University. The new facility will provide laboratory, classroom, and office space for the Syracuse Center of Excellence. Counter to a traditional introverted research lab, the Center of Excellence laboratories open themselves up to the surrounding city.































​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Erick van Egeraat*

ABC Faculty Building University of Utrecht (NL)
design 2002-2004 
realisation 2004-2005 
client: University of Utrecht 
gross floor area: 14.500 m2
The University of Utrecht in the Netherlands commissioned an urban masterplan by O.M.A. (Art Zaayer) in 1995, and has since invited several well known Dutch architects to contribute to the University campus ‘De Uithof’. For the latest extension the University sought a more modest building to make optimal use of the deep site available. Facing south, but wanting the minimum of direct sunlight, the assignment requires an intelligent and sustainable solution.
The new faculty building of the biomedical cluster (ABC) forms the corner to the existing Academic Hospital of Utrecht. Due to the chaotic nature of the current urban plan, the new building volume seeks to strengthen the existing entrance area of the hospital complex. In addition it needs to retain an independent building identity within the complex and also to form part of the University campus.
On a gross floor area of approximately 14.500 m2, the building consists of three parts: office space, classrooms with individual workspaces (‘study landscape’) and a restaurant. In both the office and education areas, flexible work environments are provided where different teaching scenarios can occur such as classical lectures, group work and individual research.
Situated in the centre of the building are three cone shaped glass voids, which allow indirect sunlight into the deep building plan. They connect the more public areas in the building with the education floors and are visible from all spaces in the building. The cones integrate the loadbearing structure and serve as large ventilation shafts. The crystal glass shapes thus form a technical backbone as well as the atmospherical heart of the building. Combining a rationalised and orthogonal structure with specific shapes and open areas, the proposal meets the client’s expectation of a modest, though enriched environment with an inspiring identity.



 



























​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Erick van Egeraat*
Inholland University Rotterdam (NL)
competition 1996, first prize 
design 1996-1998, realisation 1998-2000 
client: Inholland University Rotterdam 
gross floor area: 20.000 m2
The Inholland University, formerly Ichthus University, is situated in a former industrial harbour area of Rotterdam. The client’s objective was to create a flexible 21st century school that both relates to its surroundings and has a transparent and open appearance.
The new building refers to its harbour context of 19th and early 20th century architecture, in scale as well as typology. As the school desired to keep future options of usage open, the design has a flexible structure that allows floors to be partially rented for commercial use if necessary.
The building maximises the site available, with two accommodation wings enclosing a central atrium space. Public spaces and functions requiring more specific rooms are located on the first three floors, classrooms on the upper six floors. The atrium forms the heart of the building, starting at the first floor and extending to the top, along the south façade.
The building is executed predominantly in glass, both cobalt blue screen-printed and clear, used both to maximise internal flexibility and to optimise the views out over the harbour. This expansive use of glass also creates an open character that clearly expresses the philosophy of the school.































​
*Erick van Egeraat*

Extension Inholland University Rotterdam (NL)
design 2004-2005, realisation 2006-2008 
client: Inholland University, Rotterdam 
gross floor area: 17.000 m2

The project is the extension of the existing university building designed by EEA and realised in 2000. The plan consists of three new buildings and a design for the landscaped courtyard, which is located between the existing building and the new planned buildings. The extension of the building is planned in three main elements. A low, three level volume is placed parallel to the existing building, creating a connection to the existing building which faces towards the courtyard. This part of the building contains public functions such as semi-commercial, school-related shops, a restaurant and library.
A nine-level “bridge” building rests on the low volume and spans the landscape courtyard, with the underground metro, to the building on the other side of the courtyard where it rests. This building part is used for study areas, classrooms, meeting rooms and offices. The third element is an element that is partly cantilevered from the bridge building above the existing building offering a view towards the harbour.This top element is part of the extension, which will be directly visible from the Posthumalaan, which is where the main entrance of the complex is located. The façades of the building are different per element; they are all composed of glass in combination with prints or aluminium panels.
The lowest volume has a golden print depicting large leaves. The North East façade of the bridge building is comparable to the existing main façade, with its characteristic horizontal lamellas. The South East façade of the bridge has a vertical pattern created from glass and printed glass with aluminium panels behind. This façade is approximately 40% closed for climatic reasons, which is realised through the use of the aluminium panels. The top element also has a vertical rhythm, which is composed of plain gold and vertically printed glass and golden aluminium elements.



















​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Erick van Egeraat
Laboratories and offices Leiden University (NL)
design 1995, realisation 1996-1997 
client: University of Leiden 
gross floor area: 6.680 m2
The Dutch Physics and Astronomy laboratories and offices at Leiden University occupy a complex of 1960’s and 1970’s blocks located in a green area on the city’s periphery.
The new building is linked to an existing laboratory by connecting bridges on all floors and consists of three elements: a zinc clad office block, a glazed ground floor entrance and a semi-transparent laboratory volume that intersects the office block.
Tilted towards the visitor at ten degrees, the office building emphasises its prominence whilst allowing light into and views from the adjacent buildings. Horizontal strip windows provide panoramic views out of the five floors of efficiently planned office accommodation and express the cladding as a second skin.
The ground floor, housing entrance, auditorium and restaurant, is executed in glass and wood and present an open atmosphere. Contrasting formally with the office block, the slightly curved laboratory building is clad in silk-printed overlapping glazing.
The laboratory is located to minimise external vibrations and is designed as a pragmatic industrial hall with an internally exposed steel structure. The use of a transparent façade to the laboratories reflects the culture of instrument making, the traditional craft that first gave the university its international reputation































​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Erick van Egeraat

Main Building and Auditorium University of Leipzig (DE)
competition 2004, first prize 
design 2005-2006, realisation 2006-... 
client: State of Saxony represented by the State Ministry of Finance, represented by Staatsbetrieb S�chsisches Immobilien- und Baumanagement Niederlassung Leipzig II 
gross floor area: 25.000 m2

The design for the University Campus in Leipzig-Germany involves the upgrading of the existing University building through the creation of a foyer, an auditorium and a church/auditorium which can be used for academic lectures, religious services, concerts and exhibitions.
The original church, established in the middle age, was abruptly demolished in the 1960’s. The new design had to consider the historical surrounding buildings, the historical origin of the church, its current cultural meaning, and the memory of the city.
The newly formulated facade of the university on the Augustus Platz and the integration of the Campus in the City structure are the main *******s of the presented competition. The façade combines vertical composition and the accent to the icon of the old church.
The University-Campus is integrated in the city, using its typical motives: passages and light-courts. With the generous space for the foyer, a semi-open room is created, which serves the university and the surroundings as a place of memory and a link to University life. Respecting the current and relating to the historical happenings the new proposed concept will create a new definition to the area. The homogenous appearance of Augustus Platz will be restored.
The roof of the new building is the climax of the composition. Formally it refers to the demolished university church. The proposal, with its respectful and expressive language, fulfils the demands of not only offering a reference point to the past but also to set a symbol for the future.























​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Coop Himmelb(l)au*

"HOUSE OF KNOWLEDGE"
CITY OF SCIENCES BELVAL

LUXEMBOURG (2007) 
URBAN CONCEPT OF THE CITY OF SCIENCES BELVAL - THE 2.9KM UNIVERSITY
In Esch-Belval a new city of sciences with a unique urban character is developed. The city fabric is densified and concentrated at the east edge. This builds up an institutional and cultural framework for the new university development and the existing industrial area. Recognizable urban mega forms contrast the block and court typologies of the master planning and the verticality of the industrial structures. The snake and bar typology around the existing Agora and the new university forum is programmatically and institutionally superimposed and creates an urban tension field between the university and the cultural area. The recognition of the city of sciences is created by urban accents in points of focus. The urban and institutional framework is advanced in prominent areas and complements the rough character of the landmarks of the former industrial site. Already during the first building phase unique and prominent urban figures are created that offer identifiable addresses and labes for the faculties in the new city of sciences. This big scale urban approach offers new opportunities and provides a point of departure for the long term development of the new city quarter of Esch-Belval. 
Complying the site constraints and topographical limitations of the development area an urban “extrusion-profile” is proposed that grants reproducibility, expandability. This “extrusion-profile” serves as a flexible city scaffolding and framework that incorporates parts and phases of the university program. By adding and stacking linear extensions produce a comprehensive 2,9 km city of sciences “extrusion” and is then transformed into a new typology by applying the programmatic and institutional parameters of the university brief. The macro form derives from the micro element. Deflections of parts of the snakes produce synergetic movements and shifts and generate unexpected programmatic superimpositions. A network of urban mega form is generated.

CONCEPT OF THE "HOUSE OF KNOWLEDGE" - ROOF LANDSCAPE
The cluster teaching with the house of knowledge, the university library and the director’s offices creates the heart of the new city of sciences and represents all public activities for the entire university. The central university building complex provides a big public forum for all visitors, students, teachers and researchers.
The main element of the design is a generous hall with a cantilevering sculptural roof. The main program parts of the house of knowledge, the auditorium and conference hall and two big lecture halls become integrated part of this roof landscape. The usable roof forms the label for the representative building of the university. The movements and approaches of the urban scheme are advanced to determine the composition of the building parts under, beside and within the roof scape. The building volumes sit on the forum, hover over the ground or are integrated part the roof scape. The cluster teaching has different platforms with internal connections and links all program parts on a lifted circulation level. The levels and bridges serve as meeting platforms to enhance communication and interaction and allow for more mobility and flexibility.
Leisure and sports facilities on the roof landscape provide recreation and activity zones over the university forum and offer panoramic views towards the entire development and the surroundings of Esch-Belval. This topographic scape contrasts the existing vertical industrial structures and provides physical and visual connections to the entrance hall of the house of knowledge and the forum below. The cantilevering roof area outside the activity zones and running track is dissolved into louvers with photovoltaic elements following an industrial shed principle. The transformation of the roof volume brings natural lighting down to the university forum and the foyer levels below and produces regenerative solar energy for the house of knowledge and the cluster teaching. 

Project Data:
Site Area: 24.285 m²
Floor Area: 45.600 m²
Gross Floor Area: 53.000 m²
Volume: 238.000 m³
Competition: 04/2007
Building Costs: 70 Mio Euro (Status: Competition)
Costs per m²: 1.535 Euro/m²
Client:
Le Fonds Belval, Esch sur Alzette, Luxembourg
Stuctural Concept:
Zenkner & Handel GmbH & Co KEG, Graz, Austria
Energy Concept:
Kuehn Bauer Partner, Beratende Ingenieure GmbH, Munich, Germany



​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود محترم......ولا تعليق آخر


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

كلمة طيبة من عند اخ حبيب محترم جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي احمد حسني رضوان

*Coop Himmelb(l)au*

OFFICE AND RESEARCH CENTER
SEIBERSDORF

SEIBERSDORF, AUSTRIA (1993-1995)

The commission was to remodel and enlarge an existing warehouse on the campus of the Research Center Seibersdorf, into an office building. A manifold building type, which reflects the research groups´, various disciplines and overlapping working methods, was developed. The conventional office-block is redefined as an integrated floating beam.

Project Data:
Design: 1991-1993
Construction: 1994-1995
Floor Area: 830 m²
Volume: 4.300 m³
Budget: 1,6 Mio Euro 
Client:
Austrian Research Center Seibersdorf, Austria
Structural Engineering:
Waagner-Biro, Vienna, Austria 



​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Coop Himmelb(l)au*
HIGH SCHOOL #9

LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA, USA (2002-2008)
In direct vicinity of the downtown Los Angeles cultural corridor with the recently finished Disney Concert Hall, the Museum of Contemporary Art and the Cathedral Our Lady of Angels the Los Angeles Unified School District is planning High School number 9 as LAUSD's new flagship high school project with emphasis in the Visual and Performing Arts. As such the school campus will include four academies for education in music, dance, theater arts and visual arts, and a theater for 1,000 visitors which can be open to the public. COOP HIMMELB(L)AU's design proposal envisions a tower as a symbol for the arts in the city and a sign for the positive development of the arts, education and our society. As an extension of the public lobby the tower, which on its top provides a conference room, event space and exhibition space with a view across the entire city of LA, will encourage students to have a positive outlook into the future. The tower's sculpture is completed with a spiral ramp in form of a number 9 and two billboards, which are both signage and information interface for the school. (In the design approved by LAUSD for execution the tower will not be accessible.) The crystaline public lobby, with uses as theater lobby or exhibition area - creates the public face of the school towards downtown Los Angeles, while a representational school entrance via a grand open staircase addresses the community. Inside the campus the library in form of a cone is given importance as the ''Space of Knowledge'' and is the focal point of the central courtyard. Circular windows give the otherwise very utilitarian school buildings a distinct expression and - in strategic positions - reveal its inner life to the passer-by. 

Project Data:
Site Area: 39.578 m²
Floor Area: 21.204 m²
Start of Planning: 10/2002
Start of Construction: 03/2006
Completion: 08/2008
Scheduled Opening: 09/2008
Building Costs: 171,9 Mio USD (include site and landscaping)
Costs per m²: 7,680 USD / m²
Client:
LAUSD, Los Angeles Unified School District
User:
LAUSD District 4
Structural Engineering:
Taylor and Gaynes, Pasadena 



​


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

و اليكم هذه الهدية البسيطة والمتمثلة في معهد التدريب والتكوين و هو قيد الانشاء لشركة BMW في قمة الروعة.....

*Coop Himmelb(l)au*

BMW WELT
MUNICH, GERMANY (2001-2007) 

The BMW Group is planning in close proximity to their headquarters and the Olympiapark in Munich a center for brand experience and vehicle delivery. The main element of COOP HIMMELB(L)AU design proposal is a large, permeable hall with a sculptural roof and the double cone which emerges in relation to the existing headquarters complex. The hall is a marketplace for differentiated and changing uses and an unmistakable sign for the BMW Group. The interior topography creates differentiated spatial densities and fluid subspaces. The heart of the building is the "Premiere" vehicle delivery area. Hanging above this space are the customer lounges which allow views through the event space and toward the BMW headquarters.

Project Data:
Site Area: 25.000 m²
Gross Floor Area: approx. 73.000 m² (excluding ramps) = 100%
Gross Floor Area above ground: approx. 28.500 m2 = 40%
Gross Floor Area underground: approx. 44.500 m2 = 60%
Competition (1st Prize): 2001
Start of Planning: 11/2001
Start of Construction: 08/2003
Scheduled Opening: Summer 2007
Building Costs: above 100 Mio Euro
Jobs created: approx. 200
Vehicle deliveries: max. 250 per day
Frequence of Visitors: 850.000 per year

Client: BMW AG, Munich, Germany

Structural Engineering:
Bollinger + Grohmann, Frankfurt, Germany
Schmitt, Stumpf, Frühauf + Partner, Munich, Germany 











​


----------



## ايهاب نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا فعلا كنز


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
كما نسألكم المشاركة واثراء هذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام... فبكم ومعكم ويدا بيد لنكمل هذا العمل سائلين الله السداد والرشاد وندعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم ..

شكرا لك اخي ايهاب نصرعلى مرورك واتمنى لك ان تحصل على الافادة
مع خالص التحيات و التقدير ... و رمضان مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## scarface6us (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## scarface6us (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

لا استطيع القول الا جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والابداع الا متناهي

شكرا جزيلا ومزيدا من التقدم اخي العزيز


----------



## cadmax4 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
معماري حتى الرمق ا و scarface6us حييتم و بوركتم و جزاكم الله الف خير واتمنى لكم ان تحصلوا على الافادة
مع خالص التحيات و التقدير ... و رمضان مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## cadmax4 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اليكم الجديد لهذا اليوم وهي جامعات و معاهد لنورمان فوستر

*FOSTER+PARTNERS*

Clark Center, Stanford University 
Stanford, USA, 1999-2003


The Clark Center continues the practices investigations into the physical nature of the research environment, which began at Stanford University with the Centre for Clinical Science Research (CCSR). The CCSR reflected changes that were beginning to take root in research methodology at the time and was designed to facilitate an inter-disciplinary approach and promote interaction between scientists. The Clark Centre takes this formula a stage further, driven by the pioneering Bio-X programme, which has remodelled the landscape of science and technological research at Stanford.

Providing laboratory, office and social spaces for 700 academics from the Schools of Humanities and Sciences, Engineering and Medicine, the Clarke Centre is strategically located at the heart of the campus, between the core science and engineering buildings and the medical centre. It acts as a social magnet for the University, encouraging students, lecturers and researchers from diverse disciplines to mix. In striking contrast to the traditional laboratory facility with its closed rooms and corridors, the Clark Center is open and flexible: external balconies replace internal corridors and laboratory layouts can be reconfigured at will. All benches and desks are on wheels and can be moved to allow ad hoc team formation that can respond easily to fast-evolving research needs. This versatility is further enabled by workstations that plug into an overhead unistrut system of exposed services and flexible connections.

Externally, the three-storey building takes the form of three wings of laboratories, clad in rust-red painted steel and limestone to echo the tiled roofs and stone facades of Stanfords architectural vernacular, that frame an open courtyard overlooked by balconies. A forum at the heart of the courtyard is used for exhibitions, concerts and other events, while a restaurant on the ground floor of the south wing offers a new social focus for the entire campus with tables spilling out into the courtyard. A coffee bar on the third floor is located to encourage people to pass by the laboratory spaces, further distinguishing the building as a place in which social encounters and impromptu conversations are regarded as integral to scientific endeavour.

Client: Stanford University
Consultants: Middlebrook & Louie, Davis Langdon & Everest, Therma Engineers, Alfa Tech, Peter Walker & Partners, Claude Engle 




​


----------



## cadmax4 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*FOSTER+PARTNERS*

Cranfield University Library
Cranfield, UK, 1989-1992

Cranfield University was founded in 1946 as a school for aeronautical engineers. Today it is one of Britain's leading technical education and research establishments, incorporating a wide range of postgraduate studies, and is a major foreign currency earner for research contracts.

The new Library provides a much-needed focus for the campus. Built on a square plan, it consists of four barrel-vaulted, steel-framed bays, one of which forms a broad central atrium - the hub of the Library - linking all three floors. The overhanging roof provides sheltered walkways along the sides of the building, while at the front it extends to create a vaulted entrance canopy.

The building reformulates the concept of the library in the information age: it is the reverse of the closed book stacks and forbidding screens and security barriers of traditional libraries. Seven kilometres of open bookshelves are located on the upper levels, freeing the ground-floor entrance area for social uses, focused around a coffee bar.

Library systems are designed to adapt easily to information technology advances, and a perimeter desking system allows students to plug in their own computers or laptops and have instant access to the University's computer networks and electronic databases. Maximum use is made of glare-free natural light and views. Rooflights at the apex of each vault bring natural light to the atrium and upper floors. Daylight is evenly distributed across the ceiling by gull-wing deflectors and can be supplemented by indirect lighting from continuous fluorescent bulbs. External shading to the glass facades minimises heat gain during the summer months and allows comfortable conditions to be maintained through a ventilation-only system. The complete range of building services is controlled through a comprehensive building and energy management system.

Using a restrained palette of high-quality materials, the Library was built within costs no greater than those of a traditional brick building. Commentators have noted its evocation of a classical temple complete with peristyle and portico, which is perhaps appropriate given the symbolic role it plays at the heart of the campus.

Client: University of Cranfield
Consultants: Arup, Davis Langdon & Everest, Roger Preston and Partners, George Sexton Associates 



​


----------



## cadmax4 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*FOSTER+PARTNERS*

Faculty of Law, University of Cambridge
Cambridge, UK, 1990-1995


Cambridge University has the largest law school in Britain, with 800 undergraduates and 200 postgraduate students. The Law Faculty is a place with traditions, but it is also forward-looking. The Faculty building provides state-of-the-art facilities for teaching and research, comprising the Squire Law Library, five auditoria, seminar rooms, common rooms and administrative offices.

The building sits at the heart of the Sidgwick site, the focus of humanities education at Cambridge, close to the Institute of Criminology and University Library. Its neighbours include James Stirling's History Faculty and it is surrounded by lawns and mature trees. This low, green garden context is the essence of Cambridge. The challenge, therefore, was to preserve the natural setting and to minimise the building's apparent size. The rectangular plan is cut on the diagonal in response to the geometry of the History Faculty and pedestrian routes across the site. It has a relatively small footprint, yet provides 8,500 square metres of accommodation without exceeding four storeys. This was achieved by burying the auditoria below ground, while the curving glass of the north facade helps the building to recede visually.

A full-height atrium forms the focus of the building. It links the different levels visually, creating a feeling of spaciousness, and draws daylight into the lower floors. Natural lighting is used to dramatic effect, especially in the Library, which occupies the upper three terraced floors and enjoys uninterrupted views of the gardens. The curving north facade is entirely glazed; the south, west and east facades are part glazed and incorporate devices to exclude solar gain and glare. 

The building is highly energy-efficient. Its partially buried structure and exposed concrete frame combine to give it high thermal mass, making it slow to respond to outside temperature changes. Together with high insulation values, this allows the use of mechanically assisted natural ventilation throughout - only the lecture theatres require seasonal cooling. A lighting management system reduces energy consumption, while heat recovery coils, linked to the air extract, reclaim waste heat.

Interestingly, the building's environmental performance was put to the test during its first summer, one of the hottest on record. Happily, it performed extremely well.

Client: University of Cambridge
Consultants: Anthony Hunt Associates, Davis Langdon and Everest, YRM Engineers, Cambridge Landscape Architects, Arup, Emmer Pfenniger Partner AG, Halcrow Fox, Sandy Brown Associates, University of Cambridge Estates Mangement and Building Services 



​


----------



## cadmax4 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*FOSTER+PARTNERS*

Free University, Berlin
Berlin, Germany, 1997-2005

Since the end of World War II the Free University has occupied a central role in the intellectual life of Berlin. As one of the citys most symbolically important institutions, its foundation marked the rebirth of liberal education there after the war. Today, with more than 39,000 students, it is the largest of Berlins three universities. This redevelopment scheme includes the restoration of its Modernist buildings and the design of a new library on the campus.

The Universitys mat-like campus was designed by Candilis Josic Woods Schiedhelm, and when the first phase was completed in 1973 it was hailed as a milestone in university design. The facade was designed in collaboration with Jean Prouv, following Le Corbusiers Modulor proportional system. It was fabricated from Cor-ten steel, which when used in appropriate thicknesses, has self-protecting corrosive characteristics. The rusty appearance of these buildings led to the affectionate nickname of die Rostlaube - the rust-bucket. However, in the slender sections used by Prouv the steel was prone to decay, which by the late 1990s had become extensive. As part of a comprehensive process of renewal the old cladding has been replaced with a new system detailed in bronze, which as it patinates with age - emulates the details and colour tones of the original.

The new library for the Faculty of Philology occupies a site created by uniting six of the Universitys courtyards. Its four floors are contained within a naturally ventilated, bubble-like enclosure, which is clad in aluminium and glazed panels and supported on steel frames with a radial geometry. An inner membrane of translucent glass fibre filters the daylight and creates an atmosphere of concentration, while scattered transparent openings allow momentary views of the sky and glimpses of sunlight. The bookstacks are located at the centre of each floor, with reading desks arranged around the perimeter. The serpentine profile of the floors creates an edge pattern in which each floor swells or recedes with respect to the one above or below it, generating a sequence of generous, light-filled spaces in which to work. Amusingly, the librarys cranial form has already earned it a nickname of its own The Berlin Brain.

Client: Senatsverwaltung fur Stadtentwicklung
Consultants: Pichler Ingenieure, Höhler und Partner, Schmidt Reuter Partners, Buro Langkau Arnsberg, Buro Moll, Buro Noack, Kappes Scholz, IFFT Karlotto Schott 



​


----------



## cadmax4 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*FOSTER+PARTNERS*

Petronas University of Technology 
Seri Iskandar, Malaysia, 1998-2004

The Petronas University of Technology was founded in1997 at the invitation of the Malaysian Government, and when completed, will be the regions largest academic centre for the study of civil, mechanical, chemical and electrical engineering. Fully funded by the Malaysian oil company Petronas, it aims to blend the best academic training with hands-on industrial experience to produce a new generation of graduates who can contribute to Malaysias industrial development.

Located within the beautiful and dramatic landscape at Seri Iskandar, 300 kilometres north of Kuala Lumpur, the 450-hectare site is characterised by steep hills and lakes formed by flooded disused tin mines. The design responds to the physical landscape of the site and to the weather patterns particular to this part of the world. While it can be intensely hot in the sun, in the monsoon season the skies open every afternoon to bring torrential rain, creating a cycle in which the ground is alternately scorched and soaked. To allow students to move around the campus while shaded from the sun or protected from heavy downpours, soaring crescent-shaped roofs protect the pedestrian routes that wind around the edge of the site. Held aloft by slender columns, these canopies intersect to encircle a central landscaped park. Where possible, the jungle forming the park has been left in a natural state, although some marshy land has been activated to form a natural water installation.

Arranged around the edge of the park are buildings for teaching and research, contained in four-storey blocks that tuck beneath the edges of the canopies. Cafes and other communal student facilities are located at the canopy intersections, which also correspond to the entrances to the housing blocks. Marking the main entrance to the University is the drum-like form of the resource centre. Containing a library and multi-purpose theatre, it will be the chief social hub of the campus. Future expansion will see the completion of a sports stadium and a mosque - amenities that will be shared with the residents of a new town planned adjacent to the University.

Client: Universiti Teknologi Petronas
Consultants: Majid & Associates, Jurukur Bahan Malaysia / KPK, Roger Preston & Partners (Concept), Shah P.K & Associates, Vision Lighting Design (Academic Buildings), Arup Facade Engineering, BDG McColl, Lightsource International (Asia) Ltd. (Resource Centre), Majutek Perunding, Projeks Bhd, Ranhill Bersekutu Sdn. Bhd. (Academic Buildings), Research Facilities Design, Sandy Brown Associates / Marshall Day Acoustics, Wisma HSS Integrated (Resource Centre) 



​


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (26 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلاً كنز....الف مليوووون شكر على المجهود الخرافى ده....و بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خيير...
المهم إنى عاوز أقولك....إنى بعد ماشوفت الجامعات دى كلها...أقدر أقولك إنى إكتشفت إن إللى انا فيها دى مبنى عشوائى مش أكثر بالنسبة للفن المعمارى اللى شوفته فوق ده...و شكراً مرة تانية


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
فعلا مباني رائعه وتصاميم مزهله والمزهل اكثر انها حقيقيه وليست مجرد حبر على ورق شكرا لمجهودكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وارجو من اداره الملتقى تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته الشديده وحتى يعم نفعه للجميع


----------



## cadmax4 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
مع خالص الشكر لكل من علق وشارك نعيد رفع الدعوى للجميع لينشروا ما لديهم من كنوز في هذا الموضوع ....
.معمارى تحت الانشاء ..dodyrewishmoot مهندسة\مروة حييتم و بوركتم و جزاكم الله الف خير واتمنى لكم ان تحصلوا على الافادة

كما اقترح منكم ومن كل المشاركين معنا في هذا المنتدى الرائع ان يقوم كل عضو بتقديم صور وتعليقات على الجامعة او المعهد الذي يدرس او درس فيه وهذا لاثراء الموضوع وفتح باب للنقاش حول مزايا وعيوب تخطيط وتصميم الجامعات في البلاد العربية ....و كيف يمكن تطوير و تصحيح اساليبنا والاستفادة من الغرب فيما ينفعنا...

مع خالص التحيات و التقدير ... و رمضان مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## cadmax4 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
كما اقترح منكم ومن كل المشاركين معنا في هذا المنتدى الرائع ان يقوم كل عضو بتقديم صور وتعليقات على الجامعة او المعهد الذي يدرس او درس فيه وهذا لاثراء الموضوع وفتح باب للنقاش حول مزايا وعيوب تخطيط وتصميم الجامعات في البلاد العربية ....و كيف يمكن تطوير و تصحيح اساليبنا والاستفادة من الغرب فيما ينفعنا...

وابدأ بنفسي ...يعني cadmax4 و أقدم لكم الجامعة التي كنت أدرس فيها وهي جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا لمدينة وهران الجزائرية من تصميم المعماري الياباني Kenzo Tange(丹下 健三) 

*L’Université des Sciences et de la Technologie d’Oran U.S.T.O* Mohamed Boudiaf L'USTO est dotée des infrastructures suivantes......
 En plus des locaux traditionnels disponibles pour la pédagogie et la recherche scientifique tels que : 
Les Amphithéâtre. Les Salles de Dessin . Les Ateliers . 
Les Laboratoires des Travaux Pratique . Les Laboratoires de Recherche .
Les Salles de Cours et Travaux Dirigés . 
L'USTO est dotée des infrastructures suivantes : 
Une Tour Adminstrative (16 étages). 
15 Départements.
Une Bibliothèque Centrale.
Un Reseau( INTRANET).
Un Centre de Calcul ( VAX , Stations UNIX...) . 
Un Tron Commun Technologie.
Une Imprimerie. 
Ecole d'Architecture.
Département de Genie Maritime. 
Un Institut des Langues. 
Un Hall de Technologie. 
Un Laboratoire de Microscopie Electronique.
Un Auditorium (Capacité 1000 places ).
Une Sous Direction des Activité Culturelles et Sportives . 
Un Complexe Sportif avec une Piscine Olympique.
Un Centre Mèdical. Un Centre d'Energie. Un Restaurant Universitaire.
Une Crèche pour les enfants du Personnel. 







​






واليكم ال organigramme

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/109211/1190857833.rar


----------



## cadmax4 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

واليكم ان تروا الفرق للمشروع في مرحلة التصميم











​


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ...............تقبلو مروري


----------



## cadmax4 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
لا شكر على واجب اختي الكريمة المهندسة جمانة مروركي شرف لنا كما نرحب بكي في هذا المنتدى الجميل و اسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع

مع خالص الشكر لكل من علق وشارك نعيد رفع الدعوى للجميع لينشروا ما لديهم من كنوز في هذا الموضوع .....

مع خالص التحيات و التقدير ... و رمضان مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## لامبارد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و رحم والديك 
مشكور جدا:56:


----------



## ARCHHARD (25 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you very mach


----------

